# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Замена номенклатуры и контрагентов в ТиС 9.2

## Maikil

Возможна ли замена номенклатуры и контрагентов как в 1с 8.2.существуют ли для этого обработки?

----------


## Сергей Я

Да есть и не только контрагентов и номенклатуры! если надо пишите скину

----------


## Maikil

> Да есть и не только контрагентов и номенклатуры! если надо пишите скину


на почту nady17@ya.ru

----------


## kARTSEN

Здравствуйте, а есть для Тис 9.2. Если можно, на Artav06@list.ru

----------

